# just curious what color will my 2 sable pups be when older



## gsdlover23 (May 15, 2012)

Hi, guys i recently bought 2 sable pups from different breeders and I am just curious about there color because my friends told me they change colors alot.
The first 2 are duke and the rest are of razor

*Will any of them look like the gsd's from these links*?if yes will it be duke or razor

hope you guys can help I just cant wait till their older to see their coat change. I am thinking of taking picture of them each month until they are 2

Google Image Result for http://www.eastgermanshepherdpups.com/gallery/albums/Jenna/P6250038.jpg 



Google Image Result for http://www.coldwaterhorses.com/german_shepherds/females/hind_di_casa_sintiago_1.jpg


----------



## gsdlover23 (May 15, 2012)

Oh i forgot will the white hairs on razer's chest and legs disapear or will it stay there?


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Sables change so much that it is really hard to tell what they will look like over the months. I had a sable girl pup......and 6 mths later my BIL didn't even realize she was the same pup. Here's a thread that will give you a good idea about how much they change. It's picture heavy.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/85901-sables.html


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The little sable (the only one) is my pup at about 8 weeks--he has some resemblence to your darker puppyYou get a decent shot about 45 seconds. (Too lazy for photobucket this am)






 
He is now a dark patterned sable who many people mistake for a black and tan - it is hard to tell but I am thinking patterned sable since I don't see tarheels or penciling. What were the parents and grandparents? That may give you more insight right now than looking at them.


----------



## commando23 (May 11, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> The little sable (the only one) is my pup at about 8 weeks--he has some resemblence to your darker puppyYou get a decent shot about 45 seconds. (Too lazy for photobucket this am)
> 
> 
> pupsinschool - YouTube
> ...


the mom was a medium sable and dad was black and tan
the grandfather is a dark sable


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

There are four grandparents so knowing one does not say to much but the dad was black and tan. Good chance you will get a patterned sable [that is a dog that looks like a normal black and tan only the saddle is not black but sable] but depending on the fathers parents, there could be black dogs in there as well


----------

